

Ask HN: Is There Enough Tech Talent in NYC? - jme27

Hey Everyone,<p>Our company is profitable and growing rapidly. We're planning to relocate to either SF or NYC to continue expanding the company. One of our main concerns about moving to NYC is that it will be difficult to recruit on the engineering side. For companies that in NYC, has this been the case? Would you recommend relocating to NYC? How have you been able to find talent in that area?<p>P.S. Our company is in the fast growing social gaming space, so each place has its drawbacks/benefits in that regard.
======
thedob
To answer your question without inciting the classic NYC vs. San Fran debate:
Yes, there is enough tech talent in NYC. There's a stable and rapidly growing
tech scene here with startups across various disciplines, and finding
engineering talent is not an issue. The latest news.YC inspired Hackers &
Founders meetup had over 100 people and a waiting list to boot, which is
evidence of the entrepreneurial enthusiasm.

Is San Fran a better choice? It could be, but let's leave that to another
thread.

------
aditya
Yes, there is. Recruiting works the same as everywhere else, personal
networks, user groups, campus recruiting or a wide variety of technical
recruiters.

The bigger question is, are you closer to your eventual customers? How are you
making money? NYC is great if you want to be closer to the advertisers and
digital media people. SF is great if you want to be closer to the VCs and
other tech related folks, but finding good engineers is equally hard (or easy)
in both places.

